# 1911-a1



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well just got the GI and i want to replace the spur,put a beavertail on (I think I do) and a new trigger. Sights are pretty small but i am not sure which sights can be put on this gun. Any help on parts (name brands, which to use or not use) would be appreciated as this is my first 1911 and first "drop in" mods I will be doing. 
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Chip McCormick drop ins are really good. Match grade parts and little or no fitting for as price that you can easily afford. Any parts from Fusion are great too.

in my Springer the hammer and grip safety are chips. I can't remember where I got the barrel bushing. As to sights it depends what you are wanting ot do. Just remember if you get any type of night sights or anything with a novac sight look you will have ot have the slide ground down to fit it. Same with a Mil- Spec. I chose to just use a better front site and left the rear alone on my mil-spec. I didn't want to cut it and change the original design. I have others that are set up for the other sights anyway


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

here are some parts I have found that i was thinking of using. From www.2rco.com 3 dot dove tail sights $26.25, Wide gripe safety$31.00, from wilsoncombat.com value line skeletonized hammer $29.95 and a comp match trigger $16.95. IS there anything esle I would need for these "Drop In" parts? I know the wilson parts are good to go but what about the www.2rco.com's? Any other better parts out there then these I have found? Like I said I am a noob at this stuff lol


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They look OK. I've not used them though. I've pretty much stuck with Wilson, Chip McCormick, Cylinder & Slide, and Fusion. I can ask around though or maybe someone here has more history with them. But they look fine.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

for the sights they have to be dove tail correct?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah but if they are longer like a Novak sight then the rounded top of the slide would have to be ground flat. Clark Custom used to make a high profile sight that would go on top without having to flatten the top but I have not seen them in a while so I don't know if they still have them.

The rear sight is not the bad part of the GI sight really though. you might be able to do something with the front and be able see better. It's a tenon mounded sight but it's not real hard to replace. You might want a gunsmith to look at it but it's not impossible to do yourself either.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*1911a1 parts advisory*

Here are the parts i have installed on many 1911's since the early 1990's. They have all been of high quality, easy to install with competent gunsmithiig skills:

1. Nm barrel bushings: Fred kart / gil hebard
2. Nm trigger: Greider 
3. Fixed sights front & rear: Novak lo-mount
4. Sear spring: Clark-4 finger
5. Other springs: Wolff
6. Hammer, sear, & disconnector: Gil hebard "master class" brand 
7. Frame pins: Gil hebard "master class" or brownells
8. Grip screw bushings & hex grip screws: Gil hebard / brownells
9. Metal refinishing: Robar "np3" or "rogard"
10. Magazine catch button: Greider

hope these suggested will help you.


----------

